

How not to compare document preparation - wtbob
http://serialmentor.com/blog/2014/12/27/post-publication-review-of-the-plos-one-paper-comparing-ms-word-and-latex-how-not-to-compare-document-preparation

======
gus_massa
I generally agree with this, but:

> _Have figures and their captions float to appropriate locations at the top
> or bottom of pages._

Big floats are a nightmare both in LaTeX and Word. The floats usually
accumulate and LaTeX can't find a good place to put them. And it's more
difficult to put a float in a specific location, so you have the placement
options like h, h!, H, and in a desperation you can try HHH!!!.

